# Aux input help Monsoon radio MK4



## mrgolfrider (Oct 17, 2010)

So I have been trying to figure out what is so special about the aux input boxes for our cars(mine is a mk4 Golf). I found a thread that has a picture of a connector that plugs into the cd changer connector in the rear and has two rca's that come off of it. That connector can be found in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?509131. If someone has that connector would you care to cut the tape off and take a picture so I can see what wires the rca leads are connecting into and how the plug is tricking the car to thinking that there is a changer back there.

What I am thinking is that i can just splice into those wires and not have to buy some silly adapter. I found a wiring diagram here http://www.modifiedlife.com/2000-volkswagen-golf-car-stereo-wiring-schematic-for-monsoon-audio/. Any help with this is appreciated. Hopefully this might spark the ideas of others that are electrically inclined and made into a proper DIY.


----------



## mrgolfrider (Oct 17, 2010)

No one has one of these laying around?? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## chuie (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey I just pmd u


----------



## nnamssorxela (Jul 19, 2009)

Any more info on this?


----------

